# Question



## shulbert (Dec 19, 2012)

I recently rescued a dog, and someone just had me Google Hungarian Vizsla. I was told Milo was a Beagle/Lab mix, but he is the spitting image of some of the other dogs I am seeing in the images. What do you think? How can I tell if Milo is, in fact, a Vizsla?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

He looks like a lab to me from the picture, or lab mix.
If your thinking its V due to the lighter nose, look up Red Dudley labs.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

First thank you for the rescue and support and love for you new buddy 

Thats not a V and yes a dash of lab maybe as well as others ;D

Who cares many thank the labels like clothes or cars the actions to save are far greater then the breed or title

God bless you


----------



## ryker (Apr 14, 2012)

Agreed, not a V from my point of view!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

No I don't think it's a Vizsla either,but all credit to you for rescuing a dog from an uncertain future, and it will form a strong bond with you wether it's a Vizsla or not...


----------



## Rufus Tiberius (Dec 18, 2012)

No, I do not think you got a Vizsla. But kudos to you for rescuing the dog and giving him a loving home.


----------

